# Der Busen,ein tolles Gedicht



## DER SCHWERE (6 Okt. 2011)

*DER BUSEN*

Beliebt ist bei der Männerwelt,
ein schöner Busen, der gefällt.
Der uns're Frau'n so herrlich ziert,
uns immerwieder neu verführt.

Den Reizen, denen wir erliegen,
sobald wir sie zu fassen kriegen,
soll dies Gedicht gewidmet sein,
ganz gleich, ob diese groß, ob klein.

Wie launisch zeigt sich die Natur,
wenn sie gestaltet die Figur.
Mal läßt sie tolle Formen wippen,
mal sieht man nichts als Haut und Rippen.

Weil's unterschiedlich groß geformt,
drum ist auch der BH genormt.
Von 1-12, ganz kurz und schlicht,
so steigen Größe und Gewicht.

Ganz ungeeignet ist zum Schmusen,
die Größe 1, der Mini-Busen.
Kein Wunder, daß so schnell ermüdet,
wer so ein flaches Weib behütet.

Bescheiden ist auch das Vergnügen,
am Busen Größe 2 zu liegen.
Immerhin ist was zu finden,
man weiß, was vorn ist und was hinten.

Mit Größe 3 wird's schon erträglich,
da hat man was, da wird's beweglich.
Wenn ein Bikini dies umhüllt,
ergibt sich schon ein reizend Bild.

Mit Größe 4 und schlanken Hüften,
kann dich ein Weib sehr schnell vergiften.
Du zappelst mit verwirrtem Sinne,
wie ein Insekt im Netz der Spinne.

Welch Weib weiß nicht um ihre Trümpfe,
steht im BH bei ihr die 5te.
Wie bebt vor Lust die Männerhand,
die so ein Prachtstück hält umspannt.

Ein Mann der nie in seinem Leben,
durft eine Größe 6 bewegen,
der wurd' vom Schicksal arg betrogen,
um den ging's Glück im hohen Bogen.

Ein schöner Busen Größe 7,
gibt Anstoß zu besondren Trieben,
jagt Männer in die kühnsten Träume,
wie Affen auf die höchsten Bäume.

Unbeschreiblich ist die Pracht,
bei einem Busen Größe 8.
Wer solchen Weibes Gunst errungen,
dem ist der große Wurf gelungen.

Die Größe 9 taugt nur für's Bett,
für den der Kummer hat, ist's nett.
Hier kann er sein Gesicht vergraben,
und stundenlang der Welt entsagen.

Bei Größe 10 da wird's beschwerlich,
auch ist es nicht mehr ungefährlich.
Beugt sich 'ne Frau mit solchem Busen,
über einen Mann zum Schmusen.

Das Spiel mit Häkchen und mit Ösen,
so schön's bei Größe 6 gewesen,
lustvoll spielend voller Feuer,
hier wird's zum echten Abenteuer.

Ist's letzte Häkchen endlich auf,
da nimmt das Schicksal seinen Lauf.
Aus dem vollen, prallen Mieder,
stürzt es wie Lawinen nieder.

Umhüllt des Mannes Haupt im Nu,
deckt Augen, Ohren, Nase zu.
So fühlt sich der ganz schnell bedroht,
vom plötzlichen Erstickungstod.

Doch keiner ist bislang verdorben,
und unter soviel Fleisch gestorben.
Jedem ist es noch geglückt,
daß er das Licht der Welt erblickt.

Mit Größe 11, befreit von Hüllen,
läßt sich 'ne ganze Bettstatt füllen.
Wie Hefeteig bei Hitzewellen,
sieht man es in die Kissen quellen.

Bekümmert sieht der Mann hier ein,
daß seine Hände viel zu klein,
zu hindern die befreiten Riesen,
nicht übern Bettrand wegzufließen.

Bei 12, da wird es kolassal, ultra-super-maximal!
Doch hört ihr Campingfreunde her,
ist dieses Ding auch noch so schwer,
spart man im Urlaub doch viel Geld,
denn der BH ersetzt das Zelt!

Die Größe 13 gibt es nicht,
drum endet hier auch das Gedicht.
Mit einem Wort an euch ihr Frau'n
IHR WISST, WORAUF DIE MÄNNER SCHAU'N!!!
​


----------



## Q (6 Okt. 2011)

> Wie Hefeteig bei Hitzewellen,
> sieht man es in die Kissen quellen



rofl3 na so was  :thx:


----------



## jupp24 (6 Okt. 2011)

Trefflich, ein sehr schönes Gedicht......"Chapeau bas !"


----------



## sepau (6 Okt. 2011)

Ein tolles Gedicht


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2011)

Sehr schön, mich selten so amüsiert:thumbup:


----------



## thomashm (7 Okt. 2011)

Wer solchen Weibes Gunst errungen,
dem ist der große Wurf gelungen.

Sogar die »Ode an die Freude« hat hier Eingang gefunden (Zumindest in abgewandelter Form).

Vielen Dank.


----------

